# 4th Annual Race Station Winter Championships - Altoona, PA



## Race Station (Oct 17, 2005)

Hello eveyone,

The Altoona Raceway will be hosting the 4th Annual Race Station Winter Championships on Saturday March 29, 2008.

Check here for more:
http://www.altoonaraceway.com/WinterChamps08.html

The track will be open Friday night for open, free practice.

Racing is for all on-road classes - Touring Cars, Nascar, Sliders, Etc.


The track recently wrapped up the 2008 Oval Championships - It was a well attended event with some great racing!

Check out the race coverage here:
http://www.altoonaraceway.com/RaceCoverage021608.html

For general information of everything happening at the Altoona Raceway click here:
http://www.altoonaraceway.com/TRACK.html

Thanks!


----------

